# Sintoamplificador valvular



## bertolotm (Ene 25, 2017)

Buenas gente, me regalaron un sinto amplificador valvular Grundig aleman, anda y suena bien.
el tema es que en la parte de atras tiene 2 entradas una de 3 pines y otra de 5 pines que en la foto adjunta se ven no se para que se pueden usar esas entradas, del lado de adelante tiene un boton que dice PU / TR alguien sabe que quiere decir??? y si alguien sabe que modelo es?????


Gracias gente.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2017)

Bien esas son tomas DIN-3 y DIN-5  muy comunes en los 60's en los equipos de audio
PU es Pick-Up a esa entrada debe corresponder la DIN-3 es decir es la entrada Phono
La DIN-5 a TR que corresponde a Tape-Recorder
De echo se ve que es estereo y tiene las salidas a parlantes DIN también

De que año es? que bandas tiene?


----------



## analogico (Ene 25, 2017)

bertolotm dijo:


> Buenas gente, me regalaron un sinto amplificador valvular Grundig aleman, anda y suena bien.
> el tema es que en la parte de atras tiene 2 entradas una de 3 pines y otra de 5 pines que en la foto adjunta se ven no se para que se pueden usar esas entradas, del lado de adelante tiene un boton que dice PU / TR alguien sabe que quiere decir??? y si alguien sabe que modelo es?????
> 
> 
> Gracias gente.



mala foto
la entrada pu es para un tocadiscos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2017)

PU viene de *P*ick-*U*p y hace referencia al Phono cáptaddor de una bandeja


----------



## bertolotm (Ene 26, 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta tiene OC FM y AM suena como los dioses no se de que año es no dice nada por eso le saque unas fotos por si alguien tiene uno me diga que modelo de grundig es, en la din 5 que se puede conectar???

las fichas de los parlantes se las tuve que reemplazar por que estaban rotas.

gracias.


----------

